
Show HN: Toasted Notes – flexible toast notifications for React - bmcmahen
https://toasted-notes.netlify.com/
======
infinitone
How does this compare with the many other react notification impls?

~~~
bmcmahen
The main difference is that it uses an imperative api and it accepts a render
callback allowing you to customize it pretty much any way you want.

